# Best Canning Pepper



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

What do you guys suggest for a good canning pepper? One that's spicy, but doesn't blister .

One that would be good to throw on a sandwich, or just to munch on.


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

Hungarian Wax Pepper, slice thick and fill up a jar. Boil vinegar, water and salt to taste, and pour over peppers to cover. Then cover it, let it cool, then refrigerate. They don't keep as long as when processed, but are crisp and delicious instead of mushy.


----------



## nessenswamper (Dec 30, 2005)

hungarian hot wax,or the mild jalapeno the thicker skin keeps it crunchier when canning.


----------



## fishingrookie (Feb 16, 2004)

nessenswamper said:


> the mild jalapeno the thicker skin keeps it crunchier when canning.


Ditto.


----------



## paulywood (Sep 2, 2005)

If you put alum in your brine it helps keep vegetables crunchy when they are canned.


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

paulywood said:


> If you put alum in your brine it helps keep vegetables crunchy when they are canned.


alum??


----------



## Still Wait'n (Nov 25, 2005)

I'm liking this thread. I recieved a can of peppers from my fishing buddy in Ohio this spring and they are awsome. I don't have the recipe yet but I will get it. He says that it's just red and green bells and seasonings, but man are they good. I did plant the hungarian wax though just for the heck of it. I'm glad I did now after reading this. I will post the recipe when I get it.


----------



## kbkrause (Feb 12, 2002)

Neal said:


> alum??


It's in the spice row at Meijer, if not there try the canning section.


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

kbkrause said:


> It's in the spice row at Meijer, if not there try the canning section.


Thanks Martha!!!


----------



## DZtaxidermy (Mar 26, 2002)

STEINFISHSKI said:


> Hungarian Wax Pepper, slice thick and fill up a jar. Boil vinegar, water and salt to taste, and pour over peppers to cover. Then cover it, let it cool, then refrigerate. They don't keep as long as when processed, but are crisp and delicious instead of mushy.


Thats how I do mine. Still eating them from last season. I also add alum to keep them crisp. You can use pickle crisp too in the canning aisle.


----------



## kbkrause (Feb 12, 2002)

Neal said:


> Thanks Martha!!!


When you're done canning, take a square of quilt material and place it over the top, secure with a matching ribbon and you'll have a wonderful gift to give to a friend. "It's a good thing"


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

DZtaxidermy said:


> Thats how I do mine. Still eating them from last season. I also add alum to keep them crisp. You can use pickle crisp too in the canning aisle.


I usually use 50% water and vinegar, some salt to flavor, and last year I started adding sugar to the mix as well. I'm on my last jar now so hope they start popping soon.


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

Thanks for all the replies, I'll pick up some HWP today. I already have several Jalapenos planted.

Do you guy have a formula for how many jars per plant? Rough guess?


----------



## DZtaxidermy (Mar 26, 2002)

I had 28 plants last year and canned roughly 50 quarts last year. Thats not counting the peppers I gave away.

I planted a whole flat this year.


----------



## DZtaxidermy (Mar 26, 2002)

I just planted the hugarian hots last year. Has anyone tried the hungarian sweets. I planted a row of them this year to try them out.


----------



## Hammerin' Hank (Nov 1, 2005)

Anyone with a step by step for canning the peppers? I have many plants in the ground, hungarian's, jalapeno's, cherry red's, sweet red/green/yellow, but we eat what we can and I give many away. Never thought about canning them.

Sean


----------



## DZtaxidermy (Mar 26, 2002)

Hammerin' Hank said:


> Anyone with a step by step for canning the peppers? I have many plants in the ground, hungarian's, jalapeno's, cherry red's, sweet red/green/yellow, but we eat what we can and I give many away. Never thought about canning them.
> 
> Sean


Here's what I do.

4 quarts water
1 quart vinegar
1 cup canning salt
Garlic
Dill

Boil the water, vinegar, and salt.

Put a couple small pieces of garlic and dill in the bottom of the jar. Pack jars with sliced peppers. (seed them first). Add a teaspoon of alum. Fill jars with liquid. Place boiled lids on and rings. Thats basically what I do. I am sure there are lots of different recipes.


----------



## chinamigarden (Oct 21, 2005)

Dan,

I have planted the hungarian sweet peppers in the past and they are a very nice pepper. Prolific and tastes great. I have never canned peppers before, usually I just cook and eat right away. I might have to try canning some. 

Anyone grown poblanos before? I planted some this year, I have no idea what they are like.

Dave


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

I've lightly coated the poblano's in oil and roasted them on the grill, skinned, and used them in salsa's and taco's. While not great in flavor on their own they add a smoky bitter flavor when prepared this way. After roasting them the skin will peel right off.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Feb 13, 2004)

i planted some hungarian hot peppers the last few years, they were mislabeled. barely any heat at all. still one of the best fresh peppers ive ever eaten. especially after cutting the grass, then i raid the garden, its awesome! cant wait....

i had plenty of other hot peppers so i wasnt disappointed. "garden salsa" was another good pepper thats not "too" hot. this year im also growing "seniorita pepper" which is supposed to be 1/10 th the heat of a regular jalepeno. 

this year its just jalepeno early and espanola pepper for hot peppers, seems that seeds dont keep forever as i previously thought.  we still have tons of dried habaneros and thai hots from last year up in jars.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Feb 13, 2004)

this is a recipe from the "Ball Blue Book",which is a great book and only cost like $6 if anyones interested. peppers canned this way will be a bit soft, i will try some of the other ideas posted here.

(i used whatever mixture of hot peppers i had available in the garden)


----------



## Happy Jack (Jan 21, 2003)

I planted Poblanos last year and the deer liked the plants so much they never got to mature. I roast,peel,seed,stuff with jack cheese,dip in beer batter and deep fry.


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

> I roast,peel,seed,stuff with jack cheese,dip in beer batter and deep fry.


That's what I'm talking about


----------



## hardwaterfan (Feb 13, 2004)

there is a product that deer and rabbits cant stand called "liquid fence". its made from eggs and has a terrible smell. spray it on the newest growths of leaves and the deer wont eat it. thats what they go for first, the newest growth, not so much the veggies, although they will eat them too. i swear by it, i bought a bottle of the concentrate for $45, now i can make a bottle for only a buck or two instead of paying $14 for a bottle. you have to keep up on it though. (spraying) give it a try!


----------



## nessenswamper (Dec 30, 2005)

use your favorite hot pepper canning recipe then add some carrots, greenbeans,cauliflower


----------



## five more casts (Mar 20, 2003)

if you can wait long enough, the hot hungarian yellows will get a nice pink to em....great. let em go longer and they turn red. leave a few to try. very tasty. my grandmother's canning(and dad's and mine) included two or three grape leaves. this is a natural source of alum.


----------

